# Waiting List Times West Sussex?



## Tillyfloss

Hello, after long battle to get referred looks like we're getting referred to sub- fertility specialist. Apparently appointment letter should come through in the next 6 weeks. I am 34, and have had 2 x ectopic & 1 x chemical pregnancy. Left tube removed, HSG showed limited dye spill but still no referral. Then lap & dye 2 days ago showed remaining tube completely blocked & uterus attached to bowel & wall of uterus damaged from previous surgery. Not sure what all this means but surgeon did say he's now definitely referring me to us fertility specialist. Does anyone know how long (once referred for IVF) the waiting list is? We live in Haywards Heath, West Sussex.


----------



## Tillyfloss

Very keen to hear from anyone else in West Sussex (or even just in general how ling it tends to take) who's been referred to subfertility specialist? No idea how long this will take? Thanks ladies


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic)

Hi Tilly, 

I can't help with west Sussex as I live in east Sussex (hove) but my waiting time was only 6 wks until my initial appointment, then 2 wks for my next consultation to discuss the results from my initial appointment (blood test and scan) and then I had to wait until my period started to start the treatment. 

This was at the agora clinic in Hove 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Tillyfloss

Thank you that sounds really positive I was dreading hearing that the waiting list is another 1-2 years having waited this long to be referred! Wow, does that mean I could be starting treatment within a few months? That just feels so surreal after everything that's gone on! ... Thanks for taking the time to reply x


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic)

Yes I thought it would be a much longer wait too. Did they tell you which clinic you would be referred to? Maybe you could try ringing them and asking what their wait times are just to be sure? 
My gp gave me an approx timescale of 4-6 wks and it took the full 6 wks ... Once I was seen at the clinic for the first appointment it seemed to speed up at an overwhelming pace. The agora clinic I went to pretty much said ' this is what we will do, this is how we will do it and this is when we will start' it was great. Because I had lots of gp appointments and testing done for 18 mths earlier I assumed it would be a lot slower process too.

Hope you get your appointment soon and good luck xxx


----------



## Tillyfloss

Hi, I'm not sure which clinic but the specialist I've been referred to is Mr Kelada, who i know works @
Agora. im not sure my actual referral is specifically for IVF or if its just for investigations? Weve had some tests etc done bit not all (although we know tubal factor primary cause due to ectopics)... I hope its the Agora though as it would be so convenient. right by Hove station. Up until now I was under the care of Mr Ajala at Sussex County before. Fingers crossed, am waiting with baited breath for appointment letter to come through


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic)

Wow what a coincidence!!  I was under mr kelada at the Sussex county for testing and he referred me for ivf and it was him I saw at the agora too!!!!! - was really surprised to see him there but glad as he knew my history and knew which tests he had done. 

I don't want to het your hopes up and sorry if I am wrong but if you've been referred to mr kelada then I bet you anything it will be at the agora. It's very handy to get to and it's a lovely clinic.

Mr kelada speaks very fast so remember to write notes or stop him and ask questions. He is good at getting things done quick and he can be quite blunt but in a good honest way.  Im glad I had prior knowledge of him as I prob would've found the first meeting quite daunting with lots of information given to you by a fast speaking man.

Happy to talk about what he says once youve had your meeting as I can't imagine it will be that different to what he said to us and it was only march/April that we were at the agora so very recent.

My fingers are crossed for you xx


----------



## Tillyfloss

Ahh thank you that's really good advice! Will post again when I hear anything! Thanks so much for taking time to reply & for your advise & well wishes! Fingers & toes crossed then!


----------

